# ego lifts



## fatfuq

Im an ego lifter ...or so that's what people tell me lol, if you cannot stand people gaining huge amounts of fat to reach strength goals then say nice things or gtfo.
anyway, I am 18 and have been lifting for 2 and a half years, 8 months of which were spent with a massive back injury that immobilized me.( so like 1 and 3 quarter years of lifting) in that time I have reached a 370 pound touch n go bench, a 535 squat, and a 610 deadlift in a pair of straps, I am interested in how other people do things and my gym is a bunch of skinny dudes who are too interested in their weight to power ratio and not concerned with the weight on the bar.  Any tips, experiences or critiques to my shit are welcomed.Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy

welcome to ugb u fat bastard


----------



## fatfuq

todays training: Back
started of with block pulls from 5 inch blocks( I suck at these... cant get tight)

BELT and STRAPS
135  1x5
225  1x5
315  1x5
405  8x22,19,19,17,15,14,11,7

BELT ONLY
365x  19

NO BELT
315x  16 (smoked by this point)

1 ARM DB ROW
57x  4
107x  4
157  2x10

CABLE PULLBACKS
250(stack, couldn't load on anymore, very easy double pulley machine)  2x25


----------



## fatfuq

thanks bro, couldn't stand bb.com bunch of aesthetics dbags


----------



## Bro Bundy

fatfuq said:


> thanks bro, couldn't stand bb.com bunch of aesthetics dbags



everyone has their own goals.Just do what makes u happy


----------



## fatfuq

Brother Bundy said:


> everyone has their own goals.Just do what makes u happy



just hoping this is the site for me, I know there are others like me... I just cant find em anywhere lol


----------



## stonetag

Pretty damn good numbers for a 18 yo.


----------



## Tren4Life

Those are some sick numbers for your age Brother. 
Try gripping the floor with your toes, it'll help you get tight. 

Also if your going to do a PL meet in the future, you should ditch the straps when you pull.  At westside they finish every workout with hammer curls for grip strength.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

O I think you found the right site hahaha welcome bro good on yah


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Welcome to UG. As long as you are hitting your big lifts with good technique, fuk everyone else.


----------



## DF

Lots of great PL'rs here.  You are in the right place.


----------



## AlphaD

Yea man welcome. You found good home here. Those are some big numbers brother for sure. Just wondering why so much volume? 405 for 22?
You are strong, no denying that.


----------



## NbleSavage

Respect for those pulls at your age. 

Agree though with Alpha - seems a LOT of volume if you're training for PL. 

Check out Wendler's 5-3-1 or the Cube method for some more PL-focused approaches to training. Listen to PoB, Big Worm, Steelers, Alpha, DYS & others here as per PL training & technique - some scary strong blokes in that lot.


----------



## mickems

Welcome to your new home brother.


----------



## Maijah

Welcome to Ugbb. Stick around and stay active. The amount of collective knowledge on this forum is priceless.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gonna burn yourself out with that volume man. Take step back. 

Welcome.


----------



## fatfuq

AlphaD said:


> Yea man welcome. You found good home here. Those are some big numbers brother for sure. Just wondering why so much volume? 405 for 22?
> You are strong, no denying that.



i only train deadlift like that because I ****ed up my back real bad doing extremely low volume about a year ago, so I stuck to the higher volume deadlifts rps etc and found that I enjoy it a lot more than conventional volume. but ya its prob not optimal lol


----------



## fatfuq

NbleSavage said:


> Respect for those pulls at your age.
> 
> Agree though with Alpha - seems a LOT of volume if you're training for PL.
> 
> Check out Wendler's 5-3-1 or the Cube method for some more PL-focused approaches to training. Listen to PoB, Big Worm, Steelers, Alpha, DYS & others here as per PL training & technique - some scary strong blokes in that lot.



im currently running a 531 like program for my bench and shitloads of box work for my squat, but my back seems to respond very well to everything I do so I just opt to see how far I can push myself, I kind of do the squats and milk program but for deadlifts lol
but thnx bro


----------



## fatfuq

AlphaD said:


> Just wondering why so much volume? 405 for 22?
> .



tis fun sir... tis fun
I kind of get like a runners high from it


----------



## fatfuq

are there any feds that allow them or is that just strongman?


----------



## fatfuq

shit bench day(if anyone sees a flaw in order of movements or movement choice for a guy with relatively long arms if that even matters let me know thx) 

flat bench  touch and go(lockout was hell)
bar 1x30
135 1x10
225 1x10
275 3x 11,10,8

flat bench 5 second pauses

225x15
255 2x8

spoto press (incline position)
310 5x1

hammer strength incline unilateral
#of plates per side
1 1x10
2 1x10
3 1x 10
4+10lb 4x4

pin press 10 inch ROM (elbows 3 inches from floor)
315x1
365 3x5
drop set
365x3 315x9 225x23 135xover 50(ruined my wrist so no more pressing)

cybex pec dec (weights are unmarked)
stack 2x18

critiques are awesome thanks


----------



## DieYoungStrong

fatfuq said:


> are there any feds that allow them or is that just strongman?



Only strongman young brother. Ditch the straps for now. They do have a place in training, but stick to the basics at the moment.


----------



## Khazima

I'm on the same path man, gonna get pretty chubby this year in an attempt to gain as much strength as i can before i'm too old for junior divisions. You've got some serious numbers man good shit.


----------



## Mrs.IH88

I wish I was a power lifter sometimes. I like being aesthetic. However, I did push a good amount of weight for reps. I think my favorite would be hack squats at 320lbs for 30 reps and a drop set. Leg press at 720lbs 10-15reps and then I loved doing a set or two of 50 reps with only 200lbs (fukk my knees were bad after leg day). DB row 65lbs at 10-12.


----------



## fatfuq

its fun as shit to do the volume tho isn't it, its like theres no need for cardio lol


----------



## fatfuq

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I wish I was a power lifter sometimes. .



I wish I was a powerlifter to lol I just hate competing


----------



## fatfuq

decided to try beltless strapless deads today on suggestions from some people on here and did not do as badly as I thought I would... 508 for 6 reps first 3 dead stop, last three touchn go.  best reps in belt and straps is 545 for 9 touch n go. really killed my obliques and calves for some reason gotta do this more often thanks for the suggestions


----------



## fatfuq

Khazima said:


> I'm on the same path man, gonna get pretty chubby this year in an attempt to gain as much strength as i can before i'm too old for junior divisions. You've got some serious numbers man good shit.



journey with me to the magical land of that there diabeetus


----------



## Mrs.IH88

fatfuq said:


> I wish I was a powerlifter to lol I just hate competing


I always had this old man power lifter asking me to compete.. got annoying. I would do anything to avoid him, and his breathe allllwwayys stunk!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I always had this old man power lifter asking me to compete.. got annoying. I would do anything to avoid him, and his breathe allllwwayys stunk!!!


all powerlifters breath stinks


----------



## fatfuq

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I always had this old man power lifter asking me to compete.. got annoying. I would do anything to avoid him, and his breathe allllwwayys stunk!!!



I just don't get competing unless you are going to break some kind of world record and or you are doing it with friends. otherwise its just a glorified training session, some people take the competition side of things to seriously and sacrifice gains for the sake of competing. plus theres no money in it


----------



## fatfuq

Bro Bundy said:


> all powerlifters breath stinks


true dat man... true dat


----------



## fatfuq

heavy back day today (with cardio)
heavy shrug as strict as I could(knees soft and some bounce)
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
495x3
585x7(belt and straps) decently strict
495x19

seated cable row(easy machine)
250 3x20

db row bare handed
160 1x8

bent row belt and straps
335 5x5

tire flips (600 pound tire I believe)
to failure in 8 minutes(like 35 flips) CARDIO DONE


----------



## fatfuq

Finally back on here, have had hangups with work school and health but have maintained. due to the health side of things i have dropped a significant amount of weight. (36 pounds) without really trying. but now that the strength is back to normal im back. 

current weight:305
current height:6 foot 3
natty status: continued but want to try stuff... maybe

LEG DAY: 
high box squats 20 inch box belt only( these are sick with an ssb bar holding on to the rack but it was taken so regular bar)
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x1
455 4x18

precor super squat machine standing backwards...
(plates per side)
6x3
8x3
10xfailure(8)

walking lunges(knees hurt by this time)
 185x16 steps

prowler push 3 plates


----------



## fatfuq

the reps on the precor super squat are ATG


----------



## fatfuq

weight is back, up to around 317 bodyweight, posterior chain day, (Finally bought a full blown power rack for my house) i just turned 19 years old 

rack pulls from lowest hole(mid shin)
135 - 375 x5
405 x 19(its been a while since doing these)
475x 11 burnt out too quickly need to work on pain tolerance

deficit deads for speed 1.5 inch deficit
405 14x3 dead stop, all reps under a half a second(WESTSIDE BITCHES)

high rack pulls (all my weights right now) from lower thigh. 10 inch rom 
585x 27 

shrugs 
500 x 20


----------



## fatfuq

NEW GOAL: to beat the usapl geared deadlift record raw beltless ,the record stands right now at 710 in gear and 675 raw regardless of weight class. according to calculators and some maxing ( not much dont plan to compete for a while) belt less strapless dead stop right now is 495 for 10 which gives me an estimated 656 if i were to peak right now, goal in 2 months is 600 beltless for 5 reps and see where i can go from there, i want my record to be THE best in this country within the year


----------



## PillarofBalance

fatfuq said:


> NEW GOAL: to beat the usapl geared deadlift record raw beltless ,the record stands right now at 710 in gear and 675 raw regardless of weight class. according to calculators and some maxing ( not much dont plan to compete for a while) belt less strapless dead stop right now is 495 for 10 which gives me an estimated 656 if i were to peak right now, goal in 2 months is 600 beltless for 5 reps and see where i can go from there, i want my record to be THE best in this country within the year


That seems doable... good luck


----------



## fatfuq

back day, for some reason adding some serious size lately.

block pulls 5 inch blox
warmups by plate x4
585x2 tng (PR) belt only (horrible from this position)

deads off the floor 
405x1 struggled... wtf must be overtrained as hell in the lower back 

finished off with pendlay rows 
275x 18

seriously over trained taking a week off of at least back


----------



## fatfuq

thx man, means a lot


----------



## fatfuq

Bench day beginning of peaking cycle

flat bench:
barx10
135x10
245x5
275 4x11,8,8,8(doesn't sound like a huge pr but it is because on all of my other posts I have bounced, this was strict af)

pin press bottoms up
295x7

cg bench (bounced to hell)
225 x 30 not locked out

short day started to feel stomach pain half way through


----------



## fatfuq

DEADLIFTS 
that stomach pain I mentioned turned out to be a severe stomach flu that persisted for 4 or so days... this training session was on the second day

deadlifts
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
495x1
545x2 really wanted good reps but stomach pain prevented it, more next time

rack pulls from slightly below knee
405x 17 dead stop gonna add either 3 reps or 20 pounds a week on these

paused shrugs
225x5
405x10 2 or 3 second pauses at top

hammer curlz fairly strict
55x10
75x5
95x5 to shoulder

at this point stomach was really burning so called it a day


----------



## fatfuq

planned deadlift progression for next 6 weeks
week      weight      reps      rpe
1            495          10tng    8.5
2            495          13tng    8
3            545          7tng      9
4           545           9tng      8.5
5           585           4tng      10
6           585           6tng      9

next cycle add20 pounds and 1 rep to every increase in reps
rack pull progression planz( from slightly below knee)

1        405           20          10
2        425          16           9
3        425          18           8.5
4        445          13           9
5        445          16           8.5
6        405          27           10


----------



## MaxRapp

Damn those are good numbers make me wonder what the **** I was doing the past 3 years.


----------



## fatfuq

you were probably busy doing productive things that benefit your life instead of sitting and eating like me , at least that's what my dad would tell you lol 
srs tho thanks bro


----------



## athreadmail

The block of text you call wirintg has ego written all over it this is pretty much what i read

 I am 18 ego years and have been lifting for 2 and a half years, 8 months of which were spent with a massive back injury that immobilized me.( so like 1 and 3 quarter years of lifting) in that time I have reached a 370 ego pounds touch n go bench, a 535 ego squat, and a 610 ego deadlift in a pair of straps,


----------



## fatfuq

did i say i had no ego... all bodybuilding is is ego,
 1. all of those lifts were clean, not grinder shitty "ego" reps, 
and 
2.i talked about the accusations of people like you in attempt to keep people like you out so that i could get real advice and feedback from worthwhile people.
and finally since you insulted my writing style
3. *writing*


----------



## PillarofBalance

fatfuq said:


> did i say i had no ego... all bodybuilding is is ego,
> 1. all of those lifts were clean, not grinder shitty "ego" reps,
> and
> 2.i talked about the accusations of people like you in attempt to keep people like you out so that i could get real advice and feedback from worthwhile people.
> and finally since you insulted my writing style
> 3. *writing*


Don't feed the trolls bro...


----------



## fatfuq

I was drunk and angry when I wrote this, regretted it like 3 hours later lol


----------



## fatfuq

gym closed again, but it was a good thing because it pushed me to find the most badass powerlifting gym in my area. guy runs it out of his garag125 e... there are no fees, he has a monolift, bands chains ... EVERYTHING.  so if anyone wants some tips on Westside style training I can provide

Had to try out everything soooooooo.... here we go

deadlifts with 125 pounds of chain and 150 pounds of band tension at top. (around 15 at bottom)
135 x 6- 315x6
365x3 (real grinders on these) so like 390 at bottom and 640 at top

safety squat bar squats atg holding on to Rack (beltless)
445x 10
535x2
technique was garbage, really think I could get up to 1000 pounds on these if I keep working volume and technique, goal on these in the coming month is 700 beltless, will post video this exercise is awesome and more people should be doing it

5 board bench
335 x 10 


all of these are prs to beat


----------



## PillarofBalance

Can you help me understand your peak? I have seen similar before but it is odd to me. It looks like you do a volume block then move into higher intensity but then have a big volume day prior to the meet. Is that accurate?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Also congrats on finding a good facility to train in. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I wish my gym had a monolift. They're so sexy.


----------



## SFGiants

This thread has WTF all over it!


----------



## fatfuq

sure bro, i find that the best strength is built with high reps to failure but the best conditioning toward a 1 rep max is built with the lower reps with heavier weight.
so up to the meet i try to get the best of both by taking my weakpoint on a particular lift (for instance the lockout of the deadlift i.e. rack pulls)  and pound the hell out of the reps on that while conditioning myself to lift heavier on the main lift. so i get the best of both philosophies so by the end of the peak i posted for instance:

say i add 5 pounds a week of real muscular strength from the rep work and another 15 pounds a week from the CNS conditioning from using weights i have not before i can usually take my max up to around 100 - 120 pounds higher than what i thought it was before because i did not max, i usually compete 2 weeks after i have established this max.

hope that helps and is not just a steaming pile of jibberish


----------



## fatfuq

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish my gym had a monolift. They're so sexy.



they are practically orgasmic. almost...


----------



## fatfuq

SFGiants said:


> This thread has WTF all over it!



is it weird that i am pleased to hear this


----------



## fatfuq

first "powerlifting" bench day with the crew
incline volume band inline presses (75 pounds of band tension at top
135 x16
155x15
165x15

floor presses(i am so effing god awful at these i cannot describe my embarrassment)
275x 7
315x4x0  SERIOUSLY WTF FML
back off set 255 x9

band skullcrushers (prob like 135 at full extension) i was pissed to hell at the floor presses soooo..
7x 72,70,55,46,39,33,25

that's it cut it short because they told me to, they are stronger than me tho so i may as well listen


----------



## fatfuq

its been a while, have had some stuff going on but im back
current bw 297 at 5 to 7 % less BF then when I left like 4 months ago switched to just straight up mass gaining instead of powerlifing 
ill start where I left off, current deadlift around 645

back day
rack pulls from slightly below knee emphasis on slow descent

315x5
405x5
495x5
585x7
605x5
635x3

yates rows
315x20
365x20
385 10x10

cable rows
stack 4x bunch

pulldown 
stack 5x bunch

1 arm rows 
200 5x10 each arm

hammer curl alternating
100s x 20 each arm


----------



## fatfuq

wow, forgot about this place for a while...

ill just continue where i left off, took around 6 months off of lifting altogether starting december, been back for a few months still natty, still weak 

back tomorrow


----------



## Bro Bundy

welcome back fatboy


----------



## fatfuq

lol thanks,

today back

vbar pullups @312
2x 11,8

lat pulldown
250
5x15

3 inch block pull, first time doing anything off the ground in several months from a sciatic issue
345 1x10 ****ing pathetic lol

gym closed had alot more in the tank...


----------



## Simbrilee

I prefer gyms with hardcore people like metroflex


----------

